# screw in tire, 6k miles replace 2 or 1?



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

So as the title says, I got a drywall screw in the sidewall of my rear driveside tire. It goes in vertical right next to the tread on the outside. If you wiggle it any direction it leaks but holds air no problem. I don't think they can patch in that spot so do you think I could replace just 1 with 6k miles on them? or should I do 2? I think I can get away with 1 but 'm not sure. I thought about buying wheels and tires but I don't want to spend the money since frankly I kinda want to get rid of the car anyways. .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If your tread wear difference is less than 1/64 of an inch just replace one. Between 1 and 2/64" it's a toss up. Over 2/64" replace two and put the new ones on the back. Rotate them in a couple of thousand miles.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks, I did not know that. I'll measure it tomorrow before I go to work and see what i'm at. hopefully within 1/64th. OE tires are 160 a piece.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 6,000 miles you should be ok. The numbers I gave are what I would use in your situation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That happened to me too. I replaced just that one.

Then later blew the sidewall on that one when I hit something else in the road. :cussing:


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well i'm 8.5/32-9/32 wear so i'm just replacing one tire. 175 bucks at tire rack. Dealer wants 190 somethin for just tire.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I was wondering why tire was so expensive, seen in your signature you have a 2LT with 17in rims.... man do I like my ugly/tiny 1LT 16in rims with $90 tires when I read this. 

The dealer price for your tire isn't bad since you have to pay shipping from tirerack. Plus if there is a problem with your order you have to deal with shipping the item back. When I replaced all 4 of my 1LT tires my local tire shop(pomps) I paid $2 more per tire than tire racks pricing.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Check the interweb for the cheapest price you can find for that tire......print it and call Discount Tire. They will match the price, balance and install for a reasonablel price and are great to deal with.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

........and why do you want to get rid of a car with only 6000 miles on it??????????


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Vetterin said:


> ........and why do you want to get rid of a car with only 6000 miles on it??????????


I traded my car in with 10k miles lol 

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Why couldn't that be repaired? they will just pull the tire off the wheel and put a patch in it anyway. Unless the tire is ripped, I would just repair. Side wall or not should not matter as long as it is not a gaping hole/rip.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

No place I know of will patch a sidewall.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We know !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Something similar happened to me, as I was leaving for work Monday morning I noticed a metal nail head in the edge of the tread of my LH rear tyre. On closer inspection I realised it was a screw with the head almost worn flat. This explained why that tyre for the last 21 months had a really slow leak, it took about a month for the loss of ait to be visible, no TPMS. I went past a local Service Station which has a workshop and it was removed and plugged straight away and I was even able to get to work without being late. It cost $20 which I thought was a bit steep but still cheaper than a new tyre and my spare is still unused.

Car is approaching 20k km.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I traded my car in with 10k miles lol
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Well...................alright then!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I traded my Fiero 2M4 with 8K miles on it. Turns out it was about a month before the Fiero 2M4 engine fire reports hit the media.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Aussie said:


> Something similar happened to me, as I was leaving for work Monday morning I noticed a metal nail head in the edge of the tread of my LH rear tyre. On closer inspection I realised it was a screw with the head almost worn flat.


With my previous car I noticed a nail in the tread of the really bald tires on the front of the car. I decided to move it to the rear and see how many more miles I could put on them before buying a new set. Drove 15,000 miles and eventually wore the head right off that nail. 

I had yokahama tires on that car, read they use some special inside layer on tire that stops leaks, I believe it because no way that huge nail shouldn't have leaked.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had the same thing happen and I only replaced one. No issues, about the same mileage on the tires.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

well the 175 is with shipping from tire rack. its normally 160. And im not a fan of the car. There are a lot of positives but to me more negatives. And not all are becasue of the cruze but the fact its a car in general. It was a somewhat impulse buy and I was looking at getting a job about 45 minutes away and my ranger wasnt going to do it, it fell through and now i have a large payment, a short commute and a transport vehicle. ultimately I need a truck. I would love to sell it and get out of the payments and buy a truck but the fiancee wasnt happy about the car purchase let alone a new gmc denali duramax


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, ya sounds like you really don't know what you want/need. Compact truck, compact car, and now an overpriced fullsize with an engine you probably don't need for anything or you would have never bought a car in the first place. 

If you really want out of your car you better do it fast, sure you'll take a hit now but it will get even greater the longer you keep it. The worst part is you bought a 2LT, all those options loose their value as soon as you drive off the lot.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Wow, ya sounds like you really don't know what you want/need. Compact truck, compact car, and now an overpriced fullsize with an engine you probably don't need for anything or you would have never bought a car in the first place.
> 
> If you really want out of your car you better do it fast, sure you'll take a hit now but it will get even greater the longer you keep it. The worst part is you bought a 2LT, all those options loose their value as soon as you drive off the lot.



Yea, I know. the ranger was my first vehicle which is why i stilll have it. 210k on it so no point in getting rid of it. Just run it in the winter till she blows. and like i said i bough the car for a longer commute and it didnt pan out. Im not sold on getting a denali but I want a leather interior gm duramax of some sort. I dont need a diesel but the gas engines they offer have no power compared to them and if I had a truck I would tow alot but I used my dads or brothers truck.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lesson learned?

Don't make large purchases for something that hasn't been realized yet! Yes, this includes women


----------

